# Major crack found in Boeing aircraft.



## terra (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Now that's funny, terra. Guess this would cause any plane to "bottom up."


----------



## terra (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Pappy... I like it.  
Now remember,... your wife is always right !

RULE 1.   Wife is always right.

RULE 2.   If ever wife is wrong... refer to rule 1


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Luv it Terra:lofl::lofl::lofl:_


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

Will this constitute the Moon over Miami once they're airborne???


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Either that, or Blue Moon, to match the plane.


----------

